
Uber plans for suburbs - perseusprime11
https://www.buzzfeed.com/priya/how-uber-plans-to-conquer-the-suburbs?utm_term=.mljL5ZeX0#.wpg1BKrR9
======
perseusprime11
This is pretty neat and a good logical step to Transportation as a service

